# Got a little creative this weekend.



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well my fiance told me I could have the old raggedy boat house in the back yard. So I decided to make it my wood shop. Here are some pics of the process. 
Remember ive never build anything like this im totally NEW at carpentry. ... comments welcome....


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Hm ... why are you building it sideways ?


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

phinds said:


> Hm ... why are you building it sideways ?


Lol I guess because of the way I took my pics ill try to fix them


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking Good! Always good to have a shop!


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone knows how to fix the pics


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you Travico im abiut 59% from finishing it up


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Dude....its rolling over......watch out!!!


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Lol can someone fix them for me!!!!!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i like this


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you all, so far it has taken 1/2 day Saturday, and 1/2 day Sunday and 160.00 in materials.......


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far. I can't think of a better use for an old pavilion. :thumbsup:

The way I rotate my sideways pictures is by opening them in MS Paint and going to "image" then "flip/rotate".


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Lookin good so far. Just rotate the square 90 degrees.lol


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Tomorrow, depending on the weather ill be making the doors, then make a woodworking table and start building my shop.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Medevack1 said:


> Lol can someone fix them for me!!!!!


We encourage people to figure out how to manipulate images themselves. If we do it for you, then what happens next time? Do we KEEP doing it for you?

If you need help, tell me what operating system you are using and what graphics tools you have available and I'll see if I can point you in the right direction if Chaincarver Steve's suggestion doesn't do it for you.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

While you are adding the door, you might want to add a window or two. You'll be glad you did when it gets hot in the summer or you need some natural light.

Otherwise, its coming along nicely. I wish I had a place like that in my yard.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I think the park will be mad you turned their picknic area into a garage. Lol looks great and you have a huge yard.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

johnnie52 said:


> While you are adding the door, you might want to add a window or two. You'll be glad you did when it gets hot in the summer or you need some natural light.
> 
> Otherwise, its coming along nicely. I wish I had a place like that in my yard.


Yes, Thats a great idea, There is a place here where I can get used windows, so ill grab one or two and put them in. Thanks for the Idea.....:thumbsup:




MasterSplinter said:


> I think the park will be mad you turned their picknic area into a garage. Lol looks great and you have a huge yard.


LOL Yeah thanks to the old owners, that table was left behind along with the "boat house" :boat: and the all the lumber. As far as the yard we have 1.3 acers.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok lets see if this works.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok how about now


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great so far...nice work. But, I've got this terrific stiff neck.








 







.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Looks great so far...nice work. But, I've got this terrific stiff neck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im working on fixing them.... lol :whistling2:


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

ok i think i got it now!!!!!!


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Finally finished the doors lol


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking good! And I never had any problem viewing any of the pictures. Although, the laptop did look a bit strange tipped on its side.....:laughing:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh now I see what it is ..... :laughing:

Nice job. Should make a great shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice Jeep. :yes:








 







.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks and yes the jeep is nice lol here is another pic of my other toy.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Medevack1 said:


> Thanks and yes the jeep is nice lol here is another pic of my other toy.


Is there an underlying desire like mine to have a Humvee.:laughing:








 







.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Im very excited to get started this weekend ill be making a work bench so I can start beinging all my stuff out of the basement, I have plenty of wood left so I should be ok. I'm also gonna give it a splash of paint to give it character. Does anyone have any suggestions??? Please im all ears... lol


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Is there an underlying desire like mine to have a Humvee.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol No humvee... lol i played with those wayyyy to long while in the Army lol, but we just bough a new 4x4 Xterra for the wife last weekend lol


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I know my woodshop is not perfect.. lol but in time it will be, Ive seen some other woodshops on here and on the internet that are unbelievable. So far this Forum has though me alot since I joined, soon ill put it all to work. Im in the process of getting some equipment ( saw, clamps, sander, table saw ) etc etc. Believe it or not this type of therapy helps me alot with my PTSD. With that being said im looking forward to learn more about wood working and start building things. :thumbsup:


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

This weekend ill be heading to the Flea Market and the Yard Sales is there anything i should be looking for that i might need in my Wood Shop?


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Medevack1 said:


> This weekend ill be heading to the Flea Market and the Yard Sales is there anything i should be looking for that i might need in my Wood Shop?


If you're like me, look for good deals on screws, nails, other "consumables", a variety of clamps, and lights of any kind.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Decent sandpaper and sanding tools are also welcome additions. 

Anything to make the least fun processes as least un-fun as possible. <--------- (say that 5 times fast)


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok I got in trouble!!!!! Went to Sears and got approved and went on a shopping spree!!!!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Medevack1 said:


> This weekend ill be heading to the Flea Market and the Yard Sales is there anything i should be looking for that i might need in my Wood Shop?


I always keep a look out for hand tools and clamps.









 







.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I picked up a top of the line craftman bandsaw and a craftman bench drill some clamps that were on sale and a square. Im ready to play now lol


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Unless you are planning to go into business tomorrow, take it easy with that Sears credit card. The quality of Sears tools has gone way down in the last 10/15 years. They are only good for trying things before spending good money on the better made tools. That said, a couple of things I find most useful are sandpaper and sanders, a sliding compound miter saw, and a router. Skip the cheapie 1/4" collet jobs and invest in a good 1/2" job of at least 2 hp right at the start. You won't be sorry you did. I know I told you to stay away from the Sears stuff, but I have owned 2 of their 1/2" routers and they are both going strong. I have one mounted in a table and the other I use for hand work.

Along with the router you'll need a good set of bits. Again you can be selective with bits. There is no reason to buy an expensive set of bits you'll never use. Just get the bits you need for a project as you need them.

You mentioned a table saw. I'd suggest the one that Home Depot sells from Rigid. Its a good saw, but they don't carry them at the stores any more. You have to order it and get it delivered. That or a Grizzly 10" contractor's unit. Stay away from the bench top models with the plastic bodies.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

johnnie52 said:


> Unless you are planning to go into business tomorrow, take it easy with that Sears credit card. The quality of Sears tools has gone way down in the last 10/15 years. They are only good for trying things before spending good money on the better made tools. That said, a couple of things I find most useful are sandpaper and sanders, a sliding compound miter saw, and a router. Skip the cheapie 1/4" collet jobs and invest in a good 1/2" job of at least 2 hp right at the start. You won't be sorry you did. I know I told you to stay away from the Sears stuff, but I have owned 2 of their 1/2" routers and they are both going strong. I have one mounted in a table and the other I use for hand work.
> 
> Along with the router you'll need a good set of bits. Again you can be selective with bits. There is no reason to buy an expensive set of bits you'll never use. Just get the bits you need for a project as you need them.
> 
> You mentioned a table saw. I'd suggest the one that Home Depot sells from Rigid. Its a good saw, but they don't carry them at the stores any more. You have to order it and get it delivered. That or a Grizzly 10" contractor's unit. Stay away from the bench top models with the plastic bodies.


Thank you for the advise I will look into the routers also the table saw. Again ty for the advise. Also ill be looking for clamps and other things at the flea market and yard sales, .


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> Unless you are planning to go into business tomorrow, take it easy with that Sears credit card. The quality of Sears tools has gone way down in the last 10/15 years. They are only good for trying things before spending good money on the better made tools. That said, a couple of things I find most useful are sandpaper and sanders, a sliding compound miter saw, and a router. Skip the cheapie 1/4" collet jobs and invest in a good 1/2" job of at least 2 hp right at the start. You won't be sorry you did. I know I told you to stay away from the Sears stuff, but I have owned 2 of their 1/2" routers and they are both going strong. I have one mounted in a table and the other I use for hand work. Along with the router you'll need a good set of bits. Again you can be selective with bits. There is no reason to buy an expensive set of bits you'll never use. Just get the bits you need for a project as you need them. You mentioned a table saw. I'd suggest the one that Home Depot sells from Rigid. Its a good saw, but they don't carry them at the stores any more. You have to order it and get it delivered. That or a Grizzly 10" contractor's unit. Stay away from the bench top models with the plastic bodies.


I disagree on the sears blanket statement. Their rikon built band saw is top notch, their two top end table saws abetter version of the ridgid, and a mid level steel city hybrid...both top notch. Their routers should win some award for best value....and they have some really nice f-body clamps that when on sale, are a great price. 

I'm a fan of their wood chisels ( still USA made).....they have a good dust collector....as good of drill presses as anyone today ( mass market or grizzly).....and last but not least....they have an awesome little drill (12 v Nextec) that would be much appreciated in almost anyone's shop. 




Now.....I don't disagree there are things that have gone down in quality....bits and blades....portable power tools for the most part are mediocre. Portable table saws leave something to be desired. The lack of lathes, upper end planers, jointers, ect. However, that said....sears still has a lot to offer the beignet woodworker.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well for me is a win win one I get to have new toys and two I get to build my credit even more... plus I got it 12 mo interest free financing. By then ill have it paid off. Again thank you all for thw advice.


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well got my woodshop going, made some 1911 grips, and my first bandsaw box ..


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well is time to put paint on the Shop. This weekend ill be installing a couple of windows and putting some paint inside and out. Stay tuned for more pics.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It looks like you got the Rikon built bandsaw that Ryan just mentioned. That's a great saw.

The place is really starting to look like a woodworking shop now :thumbsup: Congratulations. Nice job on the band saw boxes.


----------

